# Analyze Timothée Chalamet



## randomvanish (Apr 15, 2020)

Isn't this guy looks like he has badly shaped implants and his eyes are not hooded, looks so tired. Women with different range of age just love him. Why ?
Also , you all keep saying implants are looks unnatural but this kind of faces the proof that implants can definitely work if you have good forward growth.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Apr 15, 2020)

his bones aren't that bad but he's a subhuman in all honesty


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 15, 2020)

just be white


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Apr 15, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> his bones aren't that bad but he's a subhuman in all honesty


yeah JB foids still act like they like him tho


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 15, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> his bones aren't that bad but he's a subhuman in all honesty


he looks subhuman but women really admire him. he's like a chad for them especially for yourger women.


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Apr 15, 2020)

99.9999 percentile hair. very good chissled jaw and cheek bones. good fwhr, midface, good lips, decent eyebrows, thick neck.


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 15, 2020)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> 99.9999 percentile hair. very good chissled jaw and cheek bones. good fwhr, midface, good lips, decent eyebrows, thick neck.


isn't eye area is the most important part of the face ? 
you all must decide it already.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Apr 15, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> isn't eye area is the most important part of the face ?
> you all must decide it already.


its not.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Apr 15, 2020)

God tier lower third


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 15, 2020)

Looksmax305 said:


> God tier lower third


you all are so deluded.
if this guy was an incel with an implant you all would mock him forever. 
how the fuck that lower third is nice ? looks like a stupid drawing ffs.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Apr 15, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> you all are so deluded.
> if this guy was an incel with an implant you all would mock him forever.
> how the fuck that lower third is nice ? looks like a stupid drawing ffs.


Cope, no implant looks like that, every jaw implantcel end up looking bloated


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Apr 15, 2020)

He has no lowerthird height


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Apr 15, 2020)

keep crying for timmy as millions of jbs worship him on tiktok


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 15, 2020)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> 99.9999 percentile hair. very good chissled jaw and cheek bones. good fwhr, midface, good lips, decent eyebrows, thick neck.


good fwhr midface jfl i despise people like you with all my heart


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Apr 15, 2020)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> keep crying for timmy as millions of jbs worship him on tiktok


show me proof nigga


----------



## JamesHowlett (Apr 15, 2020)

This shows why jaw width is important, everything else about him is cuck-tier.

Take the chewing pill


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 15, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> show me proof nigga


what proof you need ? search him in twitter,tumblr,tiktok,instagram you'll see tons of fanpages and in those pages tons of jbs worshipping his ass.


----------



## Deleted member 4087 (Apr 15, 2020)

He has a unique look
+
Eye color, Curly hair, jaw/hollow cheek halo


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Apr 15, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> what proof you need ? search him in twitter,tumblr,tiktok,instagram you'll see tons of fanpages and in those pages tons of jbs worshipping his ass.


I dont think hot popular jbs want him

Probably mostly nerd girls, he looks like a friendly beta provider cuz his lower third is deformed. A limp chinese dick is bigger than his lower third


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Apr 15, 2020)

Good ratio's and harmony.


----------



## LOOKMAXXER (Apr 15, 2020)

He looks like a rat


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 15, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> I dont think hot popular jbs want him
> 
> Probably mostly nerd girls, he looks like a friendly beta provider cuz his lower third is deformed. A limp chinese dick is bigger than his lower third


he just shared jennifer lawrence talking about him how hot he is.


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Apr 15, 2020)

Low cheekbones
Bug eyes NCT
Jew Noses

Pretty much no redeeming features


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Apr 15, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> he just shared jennifer lawrence talking about him how hot he is.


Shes a postprime hag now nigga, shes not 2012 jlaw


----------



## Deleted member 4087 (Apr 15, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> I dont think hot popular jbs want him


If only you knew


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Apr 15, 2020)

aftershock said:


> If only you knew


Tell us more....


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 15, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Shes a postprime hag now nigga, shes not 2012 jlaw


do you really really need proof hottest jbs want him so much ? i'm gonna waste my time and prove to you.
why the fuck you're so skeptical about it anyway, just search it and see.


----------



## Deleted member 4087 (Apr 15, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Tell us more....


I’ve seen tons of hot jbs thirsting over him on ig bro


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## randomvanish (Apr 15, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


>



this girl is not hot though. ah sorry i thought she's expressing herself.


----------



## Slayerino (Apr 15, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> Isn't this guy looks like he has badly shaped implants and his eyes are not hooded, looks so tired. Women with different range of age just love him. Why ?
> Also , you all keep saying implants are looks unnatural but this kind of faces the proof that implants can definitely work if you have good forward growth.


Do you know he's a user of this site? He's @PrettyBoyMaxxing!


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 15, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> this girl is not hot though. ah sorry i thought she's expressing herself.


she´s fine.


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 15, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> Do you know he's a user of this site? He's @PrettyBoyMaxxing!


wow that reputation. did he ascend ?


----------



## garfyld (Apr 15, 2020)

Status
His face is childish


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 15, 2020)

garfyld said:


> Status
> His face is childish


It is. But just like his was also Dicaprio face in the nineties.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 15, 2020)

Such a chad ngl 

Great cheekbones,hair,skin,chin,good eye area(color) , good phenotype,good neck.

Cry for him


----------



## eyebagcel (Apr 15, 2020)

so many ethnic girls call themselves a white mans whore because of this guy on twitter


----------



## Gren (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm going to call him a fraud. The jaw implant is very well done though. Nobody notices. You can really tell he's been through surgery by analyzing his facial bones in the video above and right now.


----------



## jackieboy21 (Dec 6, 2021)

All of you really have no fucking clue about anything😂😂😂 it’s sad that you discuss what you think women want when you have no idea, just because he dosent meet the incel beauty standards does not mean women aren’t attracted to him in real life


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Dec 6, 2021)

jackieboy21 said:


> All of you really have no fucking clue about anything😂😂😂 it’s sad that you discuss what you think women want when you have no idea, just because he dosent meet the incel beauty standards does not mean women aren’t attracted to him in real life


Is this legit? I can't decide right now between facial hair or clean shaven.


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 6, 2021)

jackieboy21 said:


> All of you really have no fucking clue about anything😂😂😂 it’s sad that you discuss what you think women want when you have no idea, just because he dosent meet the incel beauty standards does not mean women aren’t attracted to him in real life


i agree this site don't know but give examples then.


----------



## oldcell (Dec 7, 2021)

Again pls posters knows better which guys are gl than millios of females

And dont cope with status, they adored him when he was almost nobody at beginnign of career


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Dec 7, 2021)

J


randomvanish said:


> Isn't this guy looks like he has badly shaped implants and his eyes are not hooded, looks so tired. Women with different range of age just love him. Why ?
> Also , you all keep saying implants are looks unnatural but this kind of faces the proof that implants can definitely work if you have good forward growth.


Jaw is law


----------



## Slob (Dec 7, 2021)

Great HARMONY and unique look, dreamy and NT mysterious appearance, high class, lean angular face, status, thick eyebrows, elite hair, good mouth.
Good mixture of slightly feminine and masculine features (masculine nose, chiseled jawline, thick eyebrows, relatively thick neck, lean face, deep set eye with square orbitals etc.)


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 7, 2021)

the guy hs the best hair possible,


----------



## Slob (Dec 7, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> the guy hs the best hair possible,



timmy looks insane in that thumbnail, JFL at copers saying he's subhuman


----------



## The Chincel (Dec 7, 2021)

Mouthbreather incel.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 7, 2021)

Slob said:


> timmy looks insane in that thumbnail, JFL at copers saying he's subhuman


true that.
lmao, in that video how Jennifer Lawrence talks about it, like she is is grooming a minor, and when he turns 18 she gonna slaughter him in the bedroom. Like how some guys talk about jb they think they have a chance with, and are waiting for the day of her to turn legal age


----------

